# Tascam TAS US122L or M-Audio Mobilepre?



## KramerTC (Feb 13, 2010)

Rookie here... 

I need an external USB mic preamp with phantom power. I already have a ECM8000 calibrated I purchased in this forum. I will use the external USB device on a Netbook running Win XP.

These 2 models are the ones that pop up in my searches and can be purchased at similar prices.

Do you recommend one over the other? This is strictly for REW use.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Often interface compatibility is tied to the OS. Personally I’m using the US122 with XP and it works fine. I did have to push the input level higher than usual in order to get a calibration file, but honestly, response is so flat you don’t even need a calibration file. It’s down maybe 1/4 dB at 20 Hz, if that!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## KramerTC (Feb 13, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Often interface compatibility is tied to the OS. Personally I’m using the US122 with XP and it works fine. I did have to push the input level higher than usual in order to get a calibration file, but honestly, response is so flat you don’t even need a calibration file. It’s down maybe 1/4 dB at 20 Hz, if that!
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks for the prompt response, Wayne.

Tascam it is.


----------

